# Berlin spawn, has it started? Info sharing?



## spillwaydave (Feb 19, 2018)

Any info anybody willing to share?


----------



## churilla0220 (Mar 8, 2018)

^


----------



## KrappieKyle (Apr 1, 2017)

I am curious also


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Even if it hasn't officially started, the eyes are staging in their spawning areas. You might find them in deeper water very close to where they do their bidness, but they are there.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd bet they're gonna put the nets in within the next 5 days.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

spillwaydave said:


> Any info anybody willing to share?


Yes, rockin and rollin.(Observed recently by close friend-at night!)


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

your late! my first trip out was 2 1/2 weeks ago daylight and they were already rolling then. that was our best day going 10 for 20 ish


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Just wanted to see if anyone was willing to share info. Typical to this site, it gets quiet when it's hot. Went Monday night, landed 2. Seen one roller and 2 others caught. Nets weren't in yet either.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

bet your right,fish don,t care about the weather up top ,they move on the temp.


----------



## mooseman (Apr 3, 2008)

spillwaydave said:


> Any info anybody willing to share?


ODNR was putting their nets of 224 today, if that helps you any.


----------



## churilla0220 (Mar 8, 2018)

I’m unfamiliar with Berlin, what are the nets doing


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

churilla0220 said:


> I’m unfamiliar with Berlin, what are the nets doing


The ODNR places nets in popular spawning areas to catch female walleye and collect eggs for hatchery production and management.


----------



## churilla0220 (Mar 8, 2018)

How deep do walleye bed?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

About 12"


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah 12 inches and less , have seen them in the rocks with there backs out of the water, but not for long they move around a lot this time of year.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Most frustrating fishing there is..you can see em but so hard to catch them...they got other things on the brain besides eating.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Females are not biting, males will hit out of aggression.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Bob's right. You can have some great nights, and some nights no action. It's hit and miss.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Seeing the big females rolling at your feet in a foot of water is pretty cool. It can also bring out the idiots who see them as easy snagging targets.  They all need a good kick in the lake.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

dcross765 said:


> Females are not biting, males will hit out of aggression.


Yep! The pre and post-spawn bites are better than the actual spawn. They feed to get ready for spawning, then once they recover they put the feedbag on again. To me, it's like deer hunting. The pre and post-rut are better than the actual rut. When bucks get "locked down" with does they seem to disappear.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Post spawn is my favorite time of the year for walleye fishing. You just have to figure out where they go to recoup and start eating again. Once they move up into the skinny water it gets really good. I love casting cranks and swimbaits on the shallow points and around willows. Much more fun than summer trolling.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Just for comparison, last year the first report of eyes rolling at Berlin was during the last week of February. ODNR had their nets in before March. To me that says something...but what it is saying I am not sure lol (but I have my guesses).


----------



## eyehunter8063 (Sep 6, 2013)

I was on berlin march 4th and they were rolling. My one buddy use to work for the odnr there at berlin and talked to the guy in charge of the nets there. they delayed putting them in because of the water height. they wanted the water level to come down some first


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Makes sense to me. Put the nets in high water, a big part of them could end up high and dry when the water level drops.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Several years ago there were lots of dead eggs on shore at Berlin from low water. It's a situational thing that can be hard to predict. They try to max their efforts and time the peak of the spawn along with the weather changes. It all fluctuates from season to season.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Good point. That's one of the reasons it's hard for certain species to spawn successfully in flood control reservoirs. The water level fluctuates too much, and walleye really go shallow to spawn. Used to fish a lake in Canada where the outfitter had pics of spawning walleye in a rocky bay that's off limits to fishing from ice out until June 15th. They were barely a foot under the surface. In one pic he leaned over the gunwale and slid his hands under what looked like an 8lb female and lifted her out of the water. Put it right back in the same place and that fish never moved!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

eyehunter8063 said:


> I was on berlin march 4th and they were rolling. My one buddy use to work for the odnr there at berlin and talked to the guy in charge of the nets there. they delayed putting them in because of the water height. they wanted the water level to come down some first


It is WAY down right now, and badly stained!


----------

